# Reptile shops in the south west ?



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys 

Im trying to find out how many reptile shops are within short driving distance of where i live (45-60 minx max really as its not me doing the driving lol)
Im in Taunton/somerset yesterday based on a google search we drove off to barnstaple only to find nothing the shops listed have since closed down ugh
so im appealing for everyones help in helping me to locate some others my first snake came from AJ reptiles in locking nr weston s mare which was absolutely fantastic unfortunately they closed down shortly after i got him.
I've been fortunate to get to know a few breeders since then and have expanded my collection a bit through them but theres still a few things i want that are proving tricky to find here in taunton my only options are Pets at Home and Watermarque neither of which ill touch with a bargepole based on bad experiances in the past recently found exeter exotics which was a nice lil place but surely theres more than this ? 

I would appreciate any help whatsoever so thanks in advance 

Paul


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

if you were willing to go the extra i would suggest two by two in plymouth. i always recommend it to my friends in and around plymouth. They look after the reptiles really well and would say average cost for a rep store.
But as it is a relatively small shop, ringing ahead is advised in regards to stock. But they are normally happy to help and attempt to source anything that they dont have.

Editted: one of the shop helpers is also a Breeder or various Boa/pythons can dig the website out if needed


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Two by Two is fine - but only because there's nothing else around! :lol2:
There's nothing down this way love, I've been to every one in 70 odd mile radius - not many I'd recommend.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> Two by Two is fine - but only because there's nothing else around! :lol2:


:lol2: 

Two by Two have always done well by me and others i know which is better than the other two chains in plymouth that sell ....grrrrr.....: victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Kimora said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Two by Two have always done well by me and others i know which is better than the other two chains in plymouth that sell ....grrrrr.....: victory:



Yep, me too. I buy all my live food from them, they're still not up to a standard I'd expect though. It's just a shame there aren't more shops around here


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys hmmm plymouths not that far from here think about a 90 minute drive so might be worth twisting my friends arm a bit he bought his first snake recently and is considering his next purchase lol so its in his best interests to shop around methinks


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Reptile Zone in Bristol is possibly within range? Just a few miles off the M5.


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

GlassWalker said:


> Reptile Zone in Bristol is possibly within range? Just a few miles off the M5.



Thanks i looked at their website they have a place in swindon too my aunt lives in calne not too far away is it bad to plan family visits around reptile hunts lol i go to bristol quite often so definately going to hunt for this one lol i have a very specific wishlist now as im running out of space and the problem is if i just go somewhere to browse im likely to come home with something lmao thus reducing the chance of actually narrowing down my wish list before i run outta space lol (when i say running outta space everything is in vivs atm which is how id like it to stay nothing against racks personally id just like them to be a last resort for me lol but i know im just prolonging the inevitable lol)


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats on your wish list??


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well i got one of the snakes on my wishlist at the wknd a lil cali king so next is a male blizzard corn then i want a pastel or pinstripe royal and im not planning on anymore for a while because unless i build a rack i seriously have no more room lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Where did you get it?


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Blagdon water gardens nr Cheddar,Somerset i couldnt leave it there had to bring it home with me lol


----------



## repworld (Jun 19, 2009)

*reptile shops in sw*

Check out Reptile World in plympton www.reptileworldplymouth.com they also have an online shop at www.ukreptileshop.co.uk


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks ill have a butchers


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have found Exeter exotics very good got my beardy and full setup from them + some other bits and plenty of helpful advice.

Reptile Shop Exeter| Reptiles Online | Online Reptile Shops


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes exeter exotics is very good they are currently looking out for some of the snakes i want for me though id prefer to buy direct from breeder if i can lol


----------



## thearc (Apr 22, 2012)

new shop open in weston. The aquatic and reptile centre. On orchard st.


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Two by two in plymouth
reptile world in plympton
preston reptiles in paignton
the ark in torquay has a nice upstairs reptile section now. a friend of mine works there hes a very nice guy and knows his stuff.
Aquator in torquay. small rep section but some nice snakes.
You could get to all of them in a day easy. probs an afternoon.
Coming from the m5 id go to torquay first (aquator) then the ark torquay. onto paignton then to plympton then plymouth. :2thumb: what a way to spend a day off lol


----------



## paulie78 (Aug 26, 2011)

bowdenmx said:


> Two by two in plymouth
> reptile world in plympton
> preston reptiles in paignton
> the ark in torquay has a nice upstairs reptile section now. a friend of mine works there hes a very nice guy and knows his stuff.
> ...



Thatd be awesome if only i could drive lol im reliant on public transport mostly which obviously sucks


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Just to let you know, there will be a new reptile shop at Blackdown Garden Centre just outside Taunton on the Wellington road. It's hopefully going to be open by the end of May. This is the sister garden centre of the one I work in down here in Cornwall, so I'm involved in the planning of it. The new member of staff has been taken on ready to deal with the reptiles.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

andy007 said:


> Just to let you know, there will be a new reptile shop at Blackdown Garden Centre just outside Taunton on the Wellington road. It's hopefully going to be open by the end of May. This is the sister garden centre of the one I work in down here in Cornwall, so I'm involved in the planning of it. The new member of staff has been taken on ready to deal with the reptiles.


Blackdown used to sell Reptiles and it will be good to see them start again. Sadly in the central Somerset are there is a distinct lack of Reptile Shops, let alone decent ones. So hopefully, with your guidance Andy Blackdown can set the standard.

If you ever go to Blackdown Andy and it is on one of the days that I teach in Taunton we'll have to meet up for a cuppa. I'll bring the lovely Wohic to.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

kato said:


> Blackdown used to sell Reptiles and it will be good to see them start again. Sadly in the central Somerset are there is a distinct lack of Reptile Shops, let alone decent ones. So hopefully, with your guidance Andy Blackdown can set the standard.
> 
> If you ever go to Blackdown Andy and it is on one of the days that I teach in Taunton we'll have to meet up for a cuppa. I'll bring the lovely Wohic to.


The girl that has been taken on is young and keen to expand her knowledge. She has worked commercially with reptiles and been involved with many species and their care so hopefully she'll do well. They have a rep department next door at Willowbrook but we had a look and it's pants. They didn't have a single snake and had very little hardware, so we'll be able to offer a wider range of products at a better price. I'm in charge of all the ordering so I can guide them as to what is wanted and what isn't.

I'll be coming up again in a few weeks time so I'll let you know when


----------

